# FreeBSD 10.0



## ApolloGambit (Nov 30, 2013)

First, I want to say hello to everyone in here*.*

Just curious, when will the freebsd FreeBSD 10.0 be released into the public? *B*ecause the latest versions I've seen in the web are 10.0-BETA3.

*T*hanks in advance*.*


----------



## fonz (Nov 30, 2013)

Nobody really knows until it's actually there. FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE was originally planned for 24 November this year (let's say last week), but release schedules frequently slip, especially with "point zero" releases. You can probably expect it to come out in early 2014.


----------



## ApolloGambit (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for your information.

And about my "writing style": since English is not my native language, sorry if my "writing style" is hurting you.

Gambit


----------



## trh411 (Nov 30, 2013)

You can follow along at http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/schedule.html, but keep in mind this schedule is subject to change at any time.


----------



## fonz (Nov 30, 2013)

trh411 said:
			
		

> You can follow along at http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/schedule.html, but keep in mind this schedule is subject to change at any time.


Moreover, in recent history those schedules weren't exactly kept very much up to date.



			
				ApolloGambit said:
			
		

> since English is not my native language, sorry if my "writing style" is hurting you.


Please note that I said _style_, not _language_. In other words: it's things like proper punctuation, capitalisation and whitespace usage, none of which have a whole lot to do with language. Spelling or grammar mistakes are simply corrected silently and you'll only hear about it if it's really really bad.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 30, 2013)

ApolloGambit said:
			
		

> Just curious, when will the freebsd FreeBSD 10.0 be released into the public? *B*ecause the latest versions I've seen in the web are 10.0-BETA3


BETA4 has been tagged, so expect ISO images in the following week: http://freshbsd.org/commit/freebsd/r258774. After these BETA4 images expect RC1 images after two weeks and RC2 images 2 weeks after RC1. There is a chance that there will also be RC3 release (as this is .0 release) two weeks after RC2.

In short, you will see 10.0-RELEASE in about two months.


----------

